
Ask HN: $50 to the first person who can.? - ternbot
..find all my web identities based on my HN profile<p>What would you pay $50 for?
======
thatcat
[https://twitter.com/NichBarry](https://twitter.com/NichBarry)
[http://www.nicholasbarry.com/](http://www.nicholasbarry.com/)
[https://plus.google.com/+NicholasBarry](https://plus.google.com/+NicholasBarry)
[http://picasaweb.google.com/100622863489242396240?gsessionid...](http://picasaweb.google.com/100622863489242396240?gsessionid=N_UiH-3oGE8_5BpEoGPUZg)
[https://www.facebook.com/nicholasbarry?_rdr=p](https://www.facebook.com/nicholasbarry?_rdr=p)
[https://soundcloud.com/nichola-solstice](https://soundcloud.com/nichola-
solstice)

~~~
ternbot
Close...you got the SoundCloud right but there are so many more! I have at
least 3 facebooks , linkedins and twitters

~~~
thatcat
nice rendition of chat a la bouche, lol. only other one I could find was nbmnb

------
persona
Had a quick look but you have too many stuff... email address ni __ __
__rio[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tern***](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tern***)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ni***](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ni***)
[https://twitter.com/NichBarry](https://twitter.com/NichBarry)
[https://twitter.com/wa******ll](https://twitter.com/wa******ll) (not used
anymore) [https://twitter.com/ib***um](https://twitter.com/ib***um)
[https://twitter.com/Ba****61](https://twitter.com/Ba****61)
[https://twitter.com/nc***as](https://twitter.com/nc***as)
[http://google.com/+ni*****as](http://google.com/+ni*****as)
[https://plus.google.com/111*...*198/posts](https://plus.google.com/111*...*198/posts)
[https://www.facebook.com/ib****m](https://www.facebook.com/ib****m)
[https://www.instagram.com/ib****m/](https://www.instagram.com/ib****m/)
[https://klout.com/NichBarry](https://klout.com/NichBarry)
[http://www.minimalreality.com/](http://www.minimalreality.com/)
[https://www.mixcloud.com/ni*****ry/](https://www.mixcloud.com/ni*****ry/)
[https://github.com/ni*****ry](https://github.com/ni*****ry)
[http://github.com/ni*****as](http://github.com/ni*****as)
[https://hackaday.io/n***e](https://hackaday.io/n***e)
[https://hackaday.io/hacker/33*..](https://hackaday.io/hacker/33*..).
[https://splice.com/ni*****ry](https://splice.com/ni*****ry)
[https://soundcloud.com/nichola-solstice](https://soundcloud.com/nichola-
solstice)
[https://www.elance.com/s/ni******s/](https://www.elance.com/s/ni******s/)
multiple domains registered…

------
maxdemarzi
{ "status" : 200, "likelihood" : 0.92, "photos" : [ { "type" : "twitter",
"typeId" : "twitter", "typeName" : "Other", "url" :
"[https://d2ojpxxtu63wzl.cloudfront.net/static/4940f8b7506b471...](https://d2ojpxxtu63wzl.cloudfront.net/static/4940f8b7506b471b520048feada90f8a_d626fbeddd6c2af1769c011912005440d798a76f4b8ae9d5be89d7ba9ee7382c"),
"isPrimary" : true } ], "contactInfo" : { "websites" : [ { "url" :
"[http://minimalreality.com"](http://minimalreality.com") } ], "familyName" :
"Barry", "fullName" : "Nick Barry", "givenName" : "Nick" }, "demographics" : {
"locationDeduced" : { "normalizedLocation" : "Seattle", "deducedLocation" :
"Seattle, Washington, United States", "city" : { "deduced" : false, "name" :
"Seattle" }, "state" : { "deduced" : true, "name" : "Washington", "code" :
"WA" }, "country" : { "deduced" : true, "name" : "United States", "code" :
"US" }, "continent" : { "deduced" : true, "name" : "North America" }, "county"
: { "deduced" : true, "name" : "King", "code" : "King" }, "likelihood" : 1.0
}, "locationGeneral" : "Seattle" }, "socialProfiles" : [ { "followers" : 0,
"following" : 0, "type" : "klout", "typeId" : "klout", "typeName" : "Klout",
"url" : "[http://klout.com/NichBarry"](http://klout.com/NichBarry"),
"username" : "NichBarry", "id" : "42784202333495137" }, { "bio" : "Pioneer,
Sound Curator, Knowledge Dealer, Dreamsharer", "followers" : 167, "following"
: 492, "type" : "twitter", "typeId" : "twitter", "typeName" : "Twitter", "url"
: "[https://twitter.com/NichBarry"](https://twitter.com/NichBarry"),
"username" : "NichBarry", "id" : "427979193" } ], "digitalFootprint" : {
"scores" : [ { "provider" : "klout", "type" : "general", "value" : 24 } ],
"topics" : [ { "provider" : "klout", "value" : "Microsoft Excel" }, {
"provider" : "klout", "value" : "Katie Herzig" }, { "provider" : "klout",
"value" : "Indiana University" }, { "provider" : "klout", "value" : "Indiana"
}, { "provider" : "klout", "value" : "Leadership" }, { "provider" : "klout",
"value" : "Acer" }, { "provider" : "klout", "value" : "Indiana University
Bloomington" }, { "provider" : "klout", "value" : "DJs" } ] } }

~~~
olemdy
How did you do it?

~~~
maxdemarzi
[https://www.fullcontact.com/developer/docs/person/](https://www.fullcontact.com/developer/docs/person/)

